# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  BĐS 2021 - Gỡ vướng cho ngôi nhà ở xã hội

## tenten

giao dịch thanh toán nợ tiền dùng khu đất - cẩn thận lừa lách luật; nguồn cung nhà ở xã hội thiếu: hàng nhái công ty đầu tư nhận cọc; Sửa nghị định để "cứu" nhà sống xã hội... là nhiều tin tức đáng chú ý trong 24h qua.

đầu cung căn nhà sống xã hội thiếu: hàng nhái chủ dự án nhận cọc

Lợi dụng thị hiếu ngôi nhà ở xã hội (NƠXH) cao, nhiều cò mồi tìm đủ tất cả biện pháp lừa quý khách đặt cọc, dù dự án công trình mới đang sống thời kỳ làm hạ tầng. Thậm chí, “cò” còn lập website, trang social mạo danh công ty đầu tư rao bán.

trong thực tế cho thấy, dù thị hiếu vô cùng lớn nhưng nguồn cung NƠXH tại những đô thị, đặc biệt tại TP.HCM cũng như TP Hà Nội trở nên eo hẹp. Thậm chí, giá bán một vài dự án NƠXH sẽ leo lên tới ngay 20 triệu đồng/m2, tức bằng giá bán nhà chung cư bình dân mấy trước đó. Chính việc hiếm có đầu cung trong những khi nhu cầu quá rộng lớn sẽ khiến nảy sinh tình trạng cư dân muốn mua NƠXH phải trả chênh lệch...

CPI tháng 2 không giảm cao nhất 8 năm

Cơ quan thống kê lại cho biết thêm, Vì Sao chính khiến CPI tháng 2 không ngừng so với tháng trước là do chương trình giúp đỡ giảm giá điện sẽ kết thúc. bên cạnh đó giá chỉ lương thực, đồ ăn, ẩm thực bên cạnh gia đình cũng như giá chỉ dịch vụ hạ tầng giao thông công cộng không ngừng trong dịp Tết cũng ảnh hưởng làm không nghỉ CPI.

tuy vậy so với cùng kỳ trước đó, CPI tháng Hai chỉ không ngừng 0,70%, mức thấp nhất Tính từ lúc năm 2016 cho nay. Bình quân 2 tháng thời điểm đầu năm 2021, CPI giảm 0,14% so với cùng kỳ trước kia, lạm phát căn bản tăng 0,64%. trong mức không ngừng 1,52% của tháng 02/2021 so với tháng trước có 10 nhóm hàng hóa cũng như phục vụ có chỉ số giá chỉ không ngừng và 1 nhóm hàng giữ lại ổn định vị...

Sửa nghị định nhằm "cứu" căn nhà sống xã hội
Qua 5 năm phát hành Nghị định số 100/2015/NĐ-CP (gọi tắt khi là Nghị định 100) về phát triển cũng như quản lý ngôi nhà sống xã hội (NƠXH) đã chiếm lĩnh được các kết quả trọng điểm, góp phần bảo vệ chính sách an sinh cộng đồng. tuy nhiên, còn những vướng bận bịu cần sửa đổi, bổ sung cập nhật nhằm bảo vệ tính ăn khớp, liên hoàn cùng với pháp lý chi tiết, hợp lý tình hình thực tiễn.

mang lại nay đã có một.040 dự án công trình dự án quy hoạch NƠXH, bao gồm 507 dự án NƠXH song lập cùng với tổng quy hoạch khu đất hơn 1.375 ha cũng như 533 dự án được quy hoạch tại quỹ đất 20% của không ít dự án nhà ở Thương Mại, dự án công trình phát triển khu đô thị, cùng với diện tích khu đất rộng 1.983 héc-ta...

thanh toán giao dịch nợ tiền sử dụng khu đất - cẩn thận lừa lách luật

Lợi dụng chế độ trả nợ tiền dùng đất trước ngày 1/3/2021, một số người sẽ thông tin có thể "lách luật" nhằm giảm số tiền phải nộp. Phần tiền giảm đó sẽ chia song, từng mặt tận hưởng 1/2. Cần cảnh giác với các âm mưu này tránh mất tiền oan...



xem thêm : Nhà Và Đất trà vinh đầu tiên 2021

Nghị định số 79/2019/NĐ-CP ngày 26/10/2019 sẽ quy định việc giao dịch nợ tiền dùng khu đất của Chính phủ đối với nhiều hộ gia đình, cá nhân nợ tiền dùng đất trước ngày 1/3/2016. cho thời gian này nếu ai chưa giao dịch thanh toán thì số nợ tiền sử dụng đất tiếp tục được tính lại đi theo giá khu đất theo giá của năm 2021. hiện giá chỉ khu đất quy tắc mới phát hành của TP Hà Nội năm 2021 cao hơn năm trước...

----------

